#  > Portal Under-Linux.Org >  > Assuntos não relacionados >  >  Esconder IP na NET !

## -thiago-

Ei pessoal, blz ?

Alguém aí sabe algum programa p/ esconder ou mudar seu ip na net, por exemplo, tem um site que limita o download de tantos mb por hora, e ele bloqueia pelo meu ip, tem como burlar ? pode ser tanto p/ Ruindows como Linux...vlw !  :Big Grin:  

Thiago

----------


## 1c3m4n

se o site nao ta na sua rede ele tb vai bloquear qq outro ip num vai nao?

----------


## lacierdias

> se o site nao ta na sua rede ele tb vai bloquear qq outro ip num vai nao?


Concordo com o ice...ele vai bloquear qualquer ip...principalmente se você tiver que logar nele ai ele bloqueia é o seu logim e não o IP

----------


## -thiago-

Ei galera, vlw pela atenção...ñ existe login no site, é público, o problema é q ele limita a qtd de download, por exemplo 10 mb por hora, se vc tentar baixar antes ele dá um warning mostrando seu IP e dizendo q vc ja baixou os 10mb....endenderam ?

----------


## lacierdias

Você usa que tipode conexão..ADSL com Ip fixo?/

----------


## LenTu

acho q ele tah falando dakeles sites que vc faiz o upload do arquivo ele te dah um endereço... vc disponibiliza pra qm vc quiser e tal... soh q tem limite como ele flw di 10mb por ip.... 

o negocio eh conseguir burlar esse troço... talvez se tu conseguir mandar pro servidor web teu ip diferente acho q rola... o problema eh como fazer issu.... vamo ter q correr atras dessa info.. 

:toim:

----------


## 1c3m4n

geralmente esses sitezinhos usam cookies, jah tentou limpar?

----------


## PiTsA

usa proxy anonimo e bouas... =P

----------


## -thiago-

Uso cable modem com IP fixo...
O site é somente de conteúdo, não faço upload, o que ele limita é seu conteúdo para download, em relação à limpar os cookies eu ainda ñ tentei, mas assim que eu chegar em casa vou tentar, usar proxy anonimo acredito qiue resolveria meu problema, alguém tem algum aí p/ recomendar ?  :Smile:  
Thiago

----------


## budairc

ow... se vc tiver boa vontade e necessidade.. 
pode catar uma proxylist na google.. e usar ela..
funciona pq eu ja testei.. 
Acho que nao vai funcionar a parada dos cookies.. 
Mas Tenta..


Existem umas proxies pages.. que vc digita um end.. e ele acessa com o ip voador.. ehhe 
Veja se acho.. nao lembro qual é.. mas a galera usa pra fazer fotolog..

Falow..

----------


## Jim

ice, o anonymazer nao resolve?

----------


## Super_Diaulas

não me lembro o endereço mas eu usava o 
proxyweb.net ou webproxy.net

é um desses 2 endereços

----------

